# [solved] fstab cifs und udisks

## schmidicom

Ich habe mich mal an einem cifs Eintrag in der fstab versucht und eigentlich funktioniert dieser auch, zumindest unter root, aber als normaler User unter dem KDE klappt es trotz udisks nicht.

Wie kann ich dem KDE klar machen das er auch diesen Eintrag aus der fstab mit Hilfe von udisks mounten soll?

Hier der Eintrag aus der fstab:

```
//lota01.messerli-dom.messerli-bau.com/Datei-Transfer /mnt/transfer_schmidicom cifs noauto,uid=10000,gid=100,credentials=/home/schmidicom/.smbcredentials 0 0
```

Fehlermeldung aus dem Dolphin:

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Zugriff auf "Datei-Transfer on lota01.messerli-dom.messerli-bau.com" ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, die Meldung lautet: mount: nur root darf //lota01.messerli-dom.messerli-bau.com/Datei-Transfer auf /mnt/transfer_schmidicom einhängen

 Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Aug 14, 2014 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Du könntest es mit der Option "user" versuchen. Dann solltest du es auch als normaler User mounten können.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

eventuell mit der Option "user"?

 *man mount wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FILESYSTEM INDEPENDENT MOUNT OPTIONS
> 
>        Some of these options are only useful when they appear in the /etc/fstab file.
> ...

 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## schmidicom

Die Option "user" hat leider auch nicht funktioniert, da kommt dann folgende Meldung im Dolphin:

 *Quote:*   

> Beim Zugriff auf "Datei-Transfer on lota01.messerli-dom.messerli-bau.com" ist ein Fehler aufgetreten, die Meldung lautet: This programm is not installed setuid root - "user" CIFS mounts not supported.

 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

scheint der Bug hier zu sein: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=435570

```

tswdf006 ~ # ls /bin/mount -la

-rws--x--x 1 root root 39936 10. Jul 14:24 /bin/mount

tswdf006 ~ # ls -la /sbin/mount.cifs

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 39576 30. Mai 07:54 /sbin/mount.cifs

tswdf006 ~ #

```

Mount ist suid installiert; mount.cifs nicht. Mach einfach mal ein "chmod u+s /sbin/mount.cifs" und versuchs einfach nochmal.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## schmidicom

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Mount ist suid installiert; mount.cifs nicht. Mach einfach mal ein "chmod u+s /sbin/mount.cifs" und versuchs einfach nochmal.

 

Danach ist es zwar möglich das Laufwerk als user einzubinden aber leider nicht mehr zu lösen.

Fehlermeldung beim umount über Dolphin:

 *Quote:*   

> umount: /mnt/transfer_schmidicom: umount failed: Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt.

 

Sinn des ganzen wäre es aber die Freigabe nur dann und so lange einzubinden wie sie gebraucht wird.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *man mount wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        users  Allow every user to mount and unmount the filesystem.  This option implies the options noexec, nosuid, and nodev (unless  overridden  by  subsequent
> 
>               options, as in the option line users,exec,dev,suid).
> ...

 

users sollte die Antwort auf das Problem sein...

MfG. Stefan

----------

## schmidicom

Danke damit hat es nun geklappt, jetzt kann ich mir für die wichtigsten Freigaben in der Firma einen Eintrag erstellen.

Das ganze ist ja leider nötig da dass KIO vom KDE z.B. mit LibreOffice nicht wirklich brauchbar ist.

EDIT:

Was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist, wenn in der fstab die Quelle einen Leerschlag enthält muss man diesen mit "\040" (ohne die Ausrufezeichen) darstellen.

----------

